# Taping dogs ears......



## NRB

People who have taped un-cropped ears in the past I need your help!

How long did you leave the tape on? How long did you have to tape?

Is taping a crazy idea? I mean if when the pup teeths, the ears turn, but when the teething is done maybe the ears go back to normal on their own?? No taping needed? Does that ever happen?


----------



## Graco22

NRB said:


> People who have taped un-cropped ears in the past I need your help!
> 
> How long did you leave the tape on? How long did you have to tape?
> 
> Is taping a crazy idea? I mean if when the pup teeths, the ears turn, but when the teething is done maybe the ears go back to normal on their own?? No taping needed? Does that ever happen?


I think you want to glue them, not tape them. Tapeing is for cropped ears..you tape them around a tube, to hold them up while the cartilage sets during development. For uncropped ears, you will need to glue them in the position you want them to hang. I am not sure on a schn, since all I am familiar in that respect is cropped ears..read the breed standard, or talk to a real breeder. I'm thinking they are to the side of the head, though, not on top the head, and not sure where you would glue them. For Airedales, you glue the tip of the ear in the postition on the top of the head that you want them. You will need to keep them glued until well after teething..usually 16-24 weeks of age or longer if they aren't holding postition. SOme dogs will position nicely naturally...some won't..and you won't necessarily know it until its too late to glue them. There are specific glues out there..but I didnt' use it, but can't remember what kind of glue I used.


----------



## Pai

Here's a little guide on ear taping, with pictures. It's for small dogs' ears, but it gives the general idea.



> I mean if when the pup teeths, the ears turn, but when the teething is done maybe the ears go back to normal on their own?? No taping needed? Does that ever happen?


Teething often makes ears drop, yea. If you give calcium supplements during that period of time, it helps strengthen the ears and encourage them to pop up again. If it's really important to you to have the ears up, I'd try taping + calcium.


----------



## Graco22

Heres a great site that explains how to glue, and what to use. Scroll down past the cropped ear info to the bottom. Its on minis, but its pretty much the same thing for the other sizes too.


http://britmorschnauzers.com/ears.html

After re-reading your post...I am thinking maybe you want your uncropped ears to stand??? If that is the case...I highly DO NOT recommend you try...Uncropped ears are too heavy to stand easily, and are going to be alot of work to get up there, if you even can...and the result is NOT going to be pretty...There is a pic on that site above of uncropped ears standing on a mini...it looks like a bat..If you aren't going to crop the ears, I recommend you leave them down, and glue them so they don't pop up unevenly and give you the flying nun look.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I've read that if the pup has up ears before teething and they go down during teething, they will 95% return back up after the teething has finished.

You could give some plain low fat yogurt to supplement calcium if you want.

I think you can just leave them alone and they'll sort themselves out in due time.


----------



## sizzledog

Natural ears on schnauzers are usually taped, not glued. Here's a link - click the link at the bottomish of the page. 

http://www.shanaschnauzers.com/cropped_ears.htm


----------



## Keechak

I taped one of Hawkeye's ears for a week but thats not the kind of taping you want. My taping was a preventative measure to make sure his ear didn't stand up I wanted it to stay Rose shaped. you want Button style ears not Rose.


----------



## NRB

Graco22 said:


> After re-reading your post...I am thinking maybe you want your uncropped ears to stand??? I)


Lol, no Graco22 I am not trying to make uncropped ears stand up. Uncropped, natural SS ears can do the flying nun look when pups are teething. The breeder said the pups ears lay perfect until she clipped the hair on them, and then one popped up. So she started taping them. She showed me how to tape. Look at my avatar photo of my girl. Her ears are taped using 1 of 2 methods shown to me by her breeder. The second method is in the Marion Kidd article in the link sizzledog posted. The breeder gave me an article by the SS Club of America going into detail on the Kidd method as well as the Swedish breeder Boel Niklasson of Argenta SS. I'm using the Boel Niklasson method since that is what my breeder used. BUT I think this is her first uncropped litter from 20 yrs of breeding. I could be wrong, but all her dogs have cropped ears so I wonder if this is new for her? I can ask. really I need to drive up and visit her and let her give me her opinion. It's just that I haven't have the free time yet. 

I've been taping off and on for 2 months now and I'm getting sick of it. I love the look of the natural ear when laying correctly and don't like the flying nun look. And the right ear does pop up from time to time (lol it wold have been perfect as a cropped ear!) At first I left the tape on for 3 days, then off for few days (ear turns after 24 hrs with the tape off) then back again. I've left the tape off for a week before, maybe that was too long? Last 2 times I taped for 6 days and 5 days then took the tape off for couple of days. The ears were perfect for a day, then they turned. Now I'm trying the Marion Kidd method. But the dog looks ridiculous in the tape.

Half the time I think I'm just being vain and petty for wanting the ear to lay correctly and that makes me want to stop taping. The other half of the time I figure I'm not hurting the dog, and I want to do the right thing by the breeder and represent her dogs well. I keep thinking that Today will be The Day that it all will end b/c the ears will remain in the correct position.

Ack, I was wondering if anyone else had an epic time getting the ear to lay. I mean teething doens't stop until all the teeth are in right? And the back molars come in at what 7-8 months?


----------



## sizzledog

NRB said:


> Lol, no Graco22 I am not trying to make uncropped ears stand up. Uncropped, natural SS ears can do the flying nun look when pups are teething. The breeder said the pups ears lay perfect until she clipped the hair on them, and then one popped up. So she started taping them. She showed me how to tape. Look at my avatar photo of my girl. Her ears are taped using 1 of 2 methods shown to me by her breeder. The second method is in the Marion Kidd article in the link sizzledog posted. The breeder gave me an article by the SS Club of America going into detail on the Kidd method as well as the Swedish breeder Boel Niklasson of Argenta SS. I'm using the Boel Niklasson method since that is what my breeder used. BUT I think this is her first uncropped litter from 20 yrs of breeding. I could be wrong, but all her dogs have cropped ears so I wonder if this is new for her? I can ask. really I need to drive up and visit her and let her give me her opinion. It's just that I haven't have the free time yet.
> 
> I've been taping off and on for 2 months now and I'm getting sick of it. I love the look of the natural ear when laying correctly and don't like the flying nun look. And the right ear does pop up from time to time (lol it wold have been perfect as a cropped ear!) At first I left the tape on for 3 days, then off for few days (ear turns after 24 hrs with the tape off) then back again. I've left the tape off for a week before, maybe that was too long? Last 2 times I taped for 6 days and 5 days then took the tape off for couple of days. The ears were perfect for a day, then they turned. Now I'm trying the Marion Kidd method. But the dog looks ridiculous in the tape.
> 
> Half the time I think I'm just being vain and petty for wanting the ear to lay correctly and that makes me want to stop taping. The other half of the time I figure I'm not hurting the dog, and I want to do the right thing by the breeder and represent her dogs well. I keep thinking that Today will be The Day that it all will end b/c the ears will remain in the correct position.
> 
> Ack, I was wondering if anyone else had an epic time getting the ear to lay. I mean teething doens't stop until all the teeth are in right? And the back molars come in at what 7-8 months?


As someone whose breed is almost exclusively taped, cropped or not... the ksy is consistency. If you've been taping off and on, I'm surprised that the ears are giving your trouble - taping has to be consistent and usually has to be continuous to succeed. 

My guess is that there isn't much that can be done about the ears now, if the puppy is past the teething stage.


----------



## NRB

Thanks all for the replies, I should have been more clear. Un-cropped natural SS ears Lie DOWN close to the head. They are not button shapped. Though I do see alot of Mini Schnauzer's with button ears, they are not desirable on a Standard Schnauzer.

So You tape the natural SS ears down when they pop up or do the flying nun, rose ear thing. You want that ear tip pointing down.

Check out RaeganW's post on the "Care of the Schnauzer Head" post. that dog has ear tips pointing down, what i am looking for.



sizzledog said:


> As someone whose breed is almost exclusively taped, cropped or not... the ksy is consistency. If you've been taping off and on, I'm surprised that the ears are giving your trouble - taping has to be consistent and usually has to be continuous to succeed.
> 
> My guess is that there isn't much that can be done about the ears now, if the puppy is past the teething stage.


Pup is 5mo now. I can start counting teeth. I count 43, seems odd. Top row had 6 on one side and 7 on the other behind the canines... Might be that one is a baby on it's way out and an adult growing to the side....or maybe all the adult teeth are in and I should stop the silly taping.

So then maybe I was not consistent and continuous enough. So for the Dobe's you have tape on every day until they are set? Maybe you take off for a few hours once a week to let the ears air out and breath?


----------



## sizzledog

NRB said:


> So for the Dobe's you have tape on every day until they are set? Maybe you take off for a few hours once a week to let the ears air out and breath?


Yes - ears are posted and the posts are left in for 7-10 days usually. Once the posts start falling out, they're removed and the ears are cleaned. At first, the ears are posted again after a few hours - or less. Once the puppy is older, the ears are left unposted until they show the slightest signs of falling or weakening... then they go right back up in posts. 

Taping ears is the molding and training of the cartilage, while it's still soft and mushy. As a dog gets older, the cartilage hardens... which is why it's very hard to get older puppies' ears to go the way we want them. Leaving ears loose (without tape) can challenge all the progress made while the ears were taped.


----------



## Laurelin

I tried taping my past shelties' ears. I gave up, lol. It was a PITA and she wasn't going to be shown so I didn't see the point in it. She looked awesome with her god-given ears even though one went up and one went down. My other sheltie came to use at 10 months with his last set of tape on and he ended up with perfect ears. I will never tape ears again, it's just not worth it to me. Thankfully no one tapes papillon ears and in border collies no one cares what the dog's ears do.

But yes, Trey's ears were taped up until 10 months old. So you have a while to go still probably.


----------



## Graco22

Wow, thank you for that link..I have never heard of any breed with uncropped ears being taped. Only glued. Very interesting. I will agree that it looks like a pain! LOL But I also agree, that you HAVE to be consistant. I think Sizzledog's post was great in explaining just how consistant. 

A question though. What are the benefits to taping over just glueing? Like in the link, the dog's ears are taped, yet the ear tip is on the cheek..couldn't you just glue the ear tip to the cheek? Or is that a mini in the pic? Glue was just SO easy...glue em, and they don't need to be redone til the glue grows out and comes apart! LOL 

I do have to add though, that I think glueing/taping is WAY worth it. Nothing can ruin the look of a gorgeous dog worse than messed up ears. Just takes away from the beauty of the dog IMO. And a few months of taping is nothing compared to the life of the dog. Hang in there, and get consistant now while you still have time.


----------



## sizzledog

From the way I see it, taping has an advantage over gluing with some breeds. Gluing provides a single contact point - the ear to the head (or cheek) - taping has varying levels of subtlety when it comes to shaping the ears in several directions. With Boxers and Schnauzers, you need a bit of a fold down the center of the ear, but not an extreme fold. This is difficult to achieve with glue, but relatively easy with tape.

Where a more dramatic yet mono-directional fold is needed, glue is a great tool.


----------



## NRB

Graco22 said:


> Wow, thank you for that link.
> 
> Or is that a mini in the pic? Glue was just SO easy...glue em, and they don't need to be redone til the glue grows out and comes apart! LOL )


Graco 22 that is a Standard in the link provided. The author (Kidd) states that glue doesn't work as well for her, she feels that it pulls against the ear and allows the ear muscle to build up, become stronger and create more of a flying ear. The puppy in her pic has a right flying ear and a beautiful left ear.

So after reading sizzldogs post I was going to stop taping. But after reading laurelin's post I was like, holy cow 10 MONTHS, I got plenty of time. I did email the breeder but she's super busy and won't have free time to to reply until Weds. And yes, graco22 I agree, ears can make or break the image of a lovely dog. This girl is sooo lovely I do want to get the ears right, if I can and if there is still time. 

I have elec tape and will try the Kidd method again until I hear from the Breeder on Weds. 

Sizzledogs post were great to read, I think I failed in the consistancy and duration part of the taping. I had felt guilty about taping the ear so I'd tape for short periods of time and then leave the tape off too long apparently.



sizzledog said:


> From the way I see it, taping has an advantage over gluing with some breeds. Gluing provides a single contact point - the ear to the head (or cheek) - taping has varying levels of subtlety when it comes to shaping the ears in several directions. With Boxers and Schnauzers, you need a bit of a fold down the center of the ear, but not an extreme fold. This is difficult to achieve with glue, but relatively easy with tape.
> 
> Where a more dramatic yet mono-directional fold is needed, glue is a great tool.


Sizzledog what do you mean by a fold down the center of the ear? Do you mean a fold from head to tip? lengthwise? Or a fold across the width of the ear (side to side)? 

By more dramatic and mono directional fold you mean like a button ear in a Sheltie? Or in a Collie? Where they have a sharp fold.


----------



## sizzledog

NRB said:


> Sizzledog what do you mean by a fold down the center of the ear? Do you mean a fold from head to tip? lengthwise? Or a fold across the width of the ear (side to side)?
> 
> By more dramatic and mono directional fold you mean like a button ear in a Sheltie? Or in a Collie? Where they have a sharp fold.


LOL I'll try to explain - many times it's beneficial for a natural ear to have a very subtle fold down the length of the ear. It makes it difficult for the ear to "fly". Here's a link for creating this fold:
http://www.raevon.net/TAPING.html

Massaging the ears is the 2nd part of this method:
http://www.raevon.net/MASSAGE.html

How are your dog's ears flying? Are they flying up and out, or just out?


----------



## NRB

sizzledog said:


> LOL I'll try to explain - many times it's beneficial for a natural ear to have a very subtle fold down the length of the ear. It makes it difficult for the ear to "fly". Here's a link for creating this fold:
> http://www.raevon.net/TAPING.html
> 
> Massaging the ears is the 2nd part of this method:
> http://www.raevon.net/MASSAGE.html
> 
> How are your dog's ears flying? Are they flying up and out, or just out?


yes I knew that I'd seen someone folding the ear. I've even seen that webpage before. I didn't realize that it was to keep the ear from flying. How can I tell if the ear is "just flying" as opposed to "flying up and out"? Can I email you a pic and you tell me? Or is there a way to post photos on this site? Has to be a way b/c I posted the avatar image......


----------



## sizzledog

Yep - if you have a Photobucket account (www.photobucket.com) you can upload photos and then paste the image URLs into the thread reply box.

As for the ears - are you having problems keeping the ear close to the head, or is the ear moving upwards as well? Apologies if I'm not explaining this well, it's a hard concept through words alone. Photos would help immensely!


----------



## NRB

sizzledog said:


> Photos would help immensely!


Sizzledogg, I created an album on this forum site. Click on my name NRB. Select Go to View public profile. There you will find an album called ears. 
I tried to put images up in chronological order but it didn't work. So the order is this:

Pic 1a 10-2-09 ears up (added later)
Pic 1 10-29-09 ears untaped and looking great!
Pic 2 10-25-09 profile pic ears taped 
Pic 3 flying nun ears taken 8-27 so right after I took off breeders tape job
Pic 4 8-22-09 Breeders tape job and pups first day with us
pic 5 Flying ears on 9-7-09 
Pic 6 may tape job on Sept 8th


----------



## Graco22

Very interesting and informative Sizzle. I am reading this thread with great interest. I have nothing to offer..LOL, but loving to learn about taping and the folds of ears..makes total sense that the lenghwise fold will help keep the ear down, and not out and up. Good information!


----------



## NRB

sizzledog said:


> Y
> As for the ears - are you having problems keeping the ear close to the head, or is the ear moving upwards as well? A


Yes having hard time keeping ears close to the head AND having 1 fold in the ear. They fold in the middle lengthwise and create a rose ear.


----------



## sizzledog

NRB said:


> Sizzledogg, I created an album on this forum site. Click on my name NRB. Select Go to View public profile. There you will find an album called ears.
> I tried to put images up in chronological order but it didn't work. So the order is this:
> 
> Pic 1a 10-2-09 ears up (added later)
> Pic 1 10-29-09 ears untaped and looking great!
> Pic 2 10-25-09 profile pic ears taped
> Pic 3 flying nun ears taken 8-27 so right after I took off breeders tape job
> Pic 4 8-22-09 Breeders tape job and pups first day with us
> pic 5 Flying ears on 9-7-09
> Pic 6 may tape job on Sept 8th


AHA! Perfect - see the flying nun photo? The ear on the left side of the photo is flying up and out, and the ear on the right side of the photo is flying out only.

Based on these photos - I think you need to set that centerfold - the last link I provided. On the ear that's flying a bit higher, I'd put the tape for the centerfold a bit higher than the other ear. If the ears don't hang low enough due to the centerfold (they may fall into place themselves) - add the "chinstrap" as well.

To help the cartilage, give 2000mg of Vitamin C daily. 1000mg in the morning with food, 1000mg in the evening with food. If the ears aren't taped, don't give the VitC. Since this ear taping method isn't as invasive as cropped ear taping, you can probably leave the ears taped all the time... do a quick ear cleaning between tapings, but I'd try this for awhile, see what comes of it. 

You may end up with flyaway ears after all your effort, but you might be surprised with perfect ears. Time will tell.


----------



## bfoster

I think whether you glue or tape- you have to be consistent and keep them in place until they are t least 7-8 months old. Otherwise you might wake up one day and find them sticking straight up.


----------



## NRB

Thanks Sizzledog, I've tried the center fold taping method today and was pleased with the outcome. I like it because the dog can use her ears and they are open and allowed to breath. I had the tape on for a good 6 hrs before it came off after an hour hard play with another dog and an hour running through the underbrush out at the barn. I'll need to carry tape and scissors in the car! This dog had more hair on her ears than a Boxer and that makes the taping challenging. But she sees the groomer in 2 days and the hair on her head and ears will be shorter after. 

Thanks bfoster for the input. Makes me feel like I was throwing in the towel too soon. I can be more consistant, esp with the centerfold method. The right ear really does want to stick up sometimes. (cure Schnauzer in your pic!)


----------



## NRB

I reapplied tape using the Boxer centerfold technique and 3 days later the ears were just as fly away and up as ever. But I didn't do the vita c suppliment. I was surprised to see the tape job not working at all, when it had been successful for the first half day! I'm so fustrated. I've left the tape off for a whole day now, there was some redness on the skin on the underside of the ear, so I wanted to give the skin a chance to rest. I'm about to throw in the towel. Her ears are smaller than a boxers and very very hairy, so it was hard to tape right. I don't understand why it worked for the first try (half a day) but not for the second try (3 days)


----------



## Graco22

Correct me if I'm wrong, Sizzle, but I don't think you are going to see results so quickly. The cartilage has to start hardening in the postion they are taped in...and that won't happen in a matter of a day or two. You have to just keep taping them, keep them taped, and not worry about what they look like untaped. I think leaving them untaped for a full day is too long when they are showing signs of doing anything BUT what you want them to do. Consistancy, consistancy. I know its frustrating...but hang in there. You are looking at months of this, and it will get easier as you get more adept at taping, and get that hair off her ears.  It will be worth it.


----------



## NRB

Ok Graco22 but I've always seen results after say 10 min of taping, if I take the tape off then the ears will lie correctly and then move. Which was why the second time I taped with a centerfold I was surprised that they were not correct even for a second when I took the tape off. I mean why would it work for half day then not for a 3 day session? I understand the need to keep the tape on, the first time the tape fell off in the field so to speak and the second time I took it off to see if I had taped right.


----------



## sizzledog

Graco22 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, Sizzle, but I don't think you are going to see results so quickly. The cartilage has to start hardening in the postion they are taped in...and that won't happen in a matter of a day or two. You have to just keep taping them, keep them taped, and not worry about what they look like untaped. I think leaving them untaped for a full day is too long when they are showing signs of doing anything BUT what you want them to do. Consistancy, consistancy. I know its frustrating...but hang in there. You are looking at months of this, and it will get easier as you get more adept at taping, and get that hair off her ears.  It will be worth it.


You're 100% right - results take time, lots of time - you can't expect progress in only a few days.

We tape cropped ears for months... _months_. There's a puppy I've been taping for about 3 months now, and her ears can still only be down a few days before they start to sag. She's still got a few more months of posting to go... yes it's frustrating, but it's what has to be done.

A friend of mine has a cousin to my Kaylee who is about 7-8 months old. We thought his ears were done, but tonight they're back in lightweight posts. They're not done yet. Yes we're disappointed, but the ears had to go back up.

So I know frustrated you are, how hopeless it may seem... but try to keep at it, for your dog's sake.


----------



## Graco22

NRB said:


> Ok Graco22 but I've always seen results after say 10 min of taping, if I take the tape off then the ears will lie correctly and then move. Which was why the second time I taped with a centerfold I was surprised that they were not correct even for a second when I took the tape off. I mean why would it work for half day then not for a 3 day session? I understand the need to keep the tape on, the first time the tape fell off in the field so to speak and the second time I took it off to see if I had taped right.


I can only guess that as the cartilage is forming and hardening, you may see a result one day, and not the next, because it is changing and forming. Think of it like a cropped ear...it takes a long time to get that cartilage hardened and the ear UP when it wants to lay down...same thing..your dog's ears are wanting to fly out/up, etc...and its going to take along time of taping to get them trained while the cartilate hardens. The cartilage won't harden in a few days..months. I hope you'll hang in there..you will be SO happy with the results once its all over. A few months is a short time compared with years of your dog's life to enjoy looking at her beautiful ears.


----------



## bfoster

If you decide to try glue- there is a brand called "sew easy" it is a sewing glue also used for puppy ear training. It can be left on for a little longer I think than the tape and is not irritating to the ear. Unlike tape- with the glue you want the hair on the ears to be a little longer- since you are actually gluing the hair on the ear to the hair on the cheek.
Think about trying that before you give up. You really do have to keep them down consistently for quite a while- at least until they are completely through teething.


----------



## NRB

bfoster said:


> You really do have to keep them down consistently for quite a while- at least until they are completely through teething.


See that's the thing. she's got 43 teeth last time I looked. Which was an odd number, I admit. But I think that she'd got a full set of adult teeth. I'll ask when I am at the vets next week for an unrelated issue. But if Sizzledog knows a dog who is 7-8mo.... is that dog still teething? Or does teething not have EVERY thing to do with it?

bfoster you also had mentioned taping until they were 7-8 mo. So maybe I don't understand when teething is done. I was thinking teeth were in at 5mo. Maybe they aren't all in until 8mo?? Maybe that's where my confusion is. I thought that all the teeth were in.


----------



## sizzledog

Yes, the 8 month old puppy is done teething. 

There isn't really a set time when ears are done... they're done when they decide to be done. I know a fair number of dogs with poor cartilage whose ears aren't done until they're 16-18 months old.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

NRB said:


> See that's the thing. she's got 43 teeth last time I looked. Which was an odd number, I admit. But I think that she'd got a full set of adult teeth. I'll ask when I am at the vets next week for an unrelated issue. But if Sizzledog knows a dog who is 7-8mo.... is that dog still teething? Or does teething not have EVERY thing to do with it?
> 
> bfoster you also had mentioned taping until they were 7-8 mo. So maybe I don't understand when teething is done. I was thinking teeth were in at 5mo. Maybe they aren't all in until 8mo?? Maybe that's where my confusion is. I thought that all the teeth were in.


I'm not sure how many teeth a dog's supposed to have but I know at 7.5 months Nia wasn't done teething.

That was when she got spayed and the vet found 10 baby teeth still in her mouth and had them removed so it is possible that an 8 month old puppy is still teething.


----------



## bfoster

I don't think that there is a set-in-stone time frame for a dog to be done teething. I also don't think that teething is the only factor in ear-set. Genetics is a biggie. Many breeders do not worry about breeding for good natural ears.
You have seen for yourself when you take the tape off the ears want to go up.I guess you have two choices-keep them taped (or glued) for awhile longer if it is really important to you or let them fly and accept your dog the way it is.
I don't care too much for the donkey-eared look either, but you really have to be diligent about keeping them down from an early age ( 8-10 weeks) consistently until you know they are not going to fly. I still think that age is closer to 7-8 months. Even then it doesn't always work. Just taping them occasionally is definitely not going to make a big difference in the long run. She is a cutie either way.
The dog in my avatar had good natural ears- but the one in the picture below I wasn't sure how they were going to be so I did glue them. Unfortunately I quit just a little too soon and you can see his left ear is just a tiny bit too high. Not a biggie but if I had just continued a little while longer...


----------



## NRB

I think I need to add something for clarity's sake. I do not expect the ears to remain in place after 3 days of taping. However, like the Marion Kidd article mentioned, even after 10 min of taping the ear will lie in the correct position for at least a second or a minute before turning. In other words the 3 day taping or the 10 min taping is a TEST to see if you are taping correctly in the first place. From there you can continue taping for months to get the correct set to STAY forever. (Also massage will allow you to get the ears into the right position but again they only stay that way for seconds or minutes not permanantly) Therefore I was thinking that when I taped the centerfold for 3 days and it never once sat correctly, then I was taping wrong. I suppose that the cartlidge could be in a weird state right now and that could explain why the ear wont set right in a short test of the centerfold taping. BUT what I really think is going on is that I can not do the centerfold correctly since this dog has smaller and much hairier ears than a Boxer. I don't have time to post pics now, but the ears are in that up and flyaway position when I have the centerfold tape on. the ears stick out and away from her head with the tape on.

If I'm going to be taping for the next few months then I need to know that I am taping correctly. I may try glue or go back to the chinstrap method.


----------

